# ACL Resconstruction - Advice?



## Kkmitch (Mar 5, 2013)

I torn my MCL and ACL when I did an (failed) emergency dismount off a bucking horse (landed badly with knee bent). I'm having ACL reconstruction surgery (will use cadaver tendon to replace my ligament was recommended since I ride) this Wednesday and am curious if any of you have had the same. I have an extensive physical therapy plan and will invest in joined stirrups and joint supplements as well as being fit with a riding brace. Any specifics on stirrups, pain expected, ect... would be appreciated. My doctor estimates me riding again in 5 months and knee will be as strong as my uninjured leg in a year, which is excellent. I ride English (schooling jumps and getting ready to start dressage) and well as barrel race. My personal horse is currently injured (unrelated) so he and I will get back in shape together. He's an approved therapy horse, so my plan is to start riding him bareback first (I can't wait 5 months, so I figure this will be a compromise, I ride him 50% of the time bareback anyway) and progress slowly from there.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

It sounds like a fairly extensive surgery. How well you do will depend partly on your age and fitness level. I know several people who have had great success with ACL surgery. Just make sure you follow your surgeon's advice and do your physio. Most people I know have recovered much more quickly than they anticipated. Good luck!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

1) any joint that has been injured is never as strong . 
2) painful. expect it. It hurts like @%$%
3) age plays a big part in the healing
4) do the PT daily, do it even after you are released. do them at home all your life. 
I wish the very best of luck.
I did not have cadaver, they used a piece of ligament from over the top of knee cap due to my allergies ( so there would not be a rejection )


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well my ACL was surgically broken when my doctor repaired my patella. 

I didn't find the pain too bad, it had its days but pretty much I could control it with asprin and tylonol. 

My knee's never been as strong as my other leg. I have a pretty severe amount of weakness in it, but my injury was also a little different from yours. I know I personally just now started posting again and it hurts! I've also not noticed a lot of difference between the joint stirrups and regular, but I have pretty odd tastes. 

As for when you return riding I would use a saddle first. I couldn't get on bareback as there wasn't really anything for me to grasp and support my functioning leg on. It really helped having a saddle and not using the stirrups so I could brace my non-injured leg and work my injured leg. 

Heal fast!!


----------



## Kkmitch (Mar 5, 2013)

Just a quick update. I'm 6 days post op. Other than about 10 minutes right as I woke up, pain was very manageable. I've been off the prescription pain killers for a couple of day and am walking without crutches around my house (I still take one out with me incase I get tired). I'm 32 and in good health (overweight but very active and no medical issues) which I'm sure has all factored in. Long story short, this has exceeded my highest expectations
but I also have a great doctor and great physical therapist, both of whom have been pushing me really hard. The pre-op PT I think helped a lot too.


----------



## Kkmitch (Mar 5, 2013)

Incitatus32 said:


> As for when you return riding I would use a saddle first. I couldn't get on bareback as there wasn't really anything for me to grasp and support my functioning leg on. It really helped having a saddle and not using the stirrups so I could brace my non-injured leg and work my injured leg.
> 
> Heal fast!!


I think you're right, now that I think it out a little more. I'm going western, I can always drop my stirrups if needed. Plus a little extra help getting on and off can't hurt. Thanks!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had the ACL surgery about 5 years ago. I didn't ride for 5 months, then I had my exercise plan to get back into shape, about 2 weeks of it then I was back riding. Everything must've worked great, because riding wasn't a problem at all, although I was very careful when I dismounted for a good long while. Now, I can't tell the difference between the good knee or the grafted one, both are great. Hope you have a good recovery!


----------



## Kkmitch (Mar 5, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Now, I can't tell the difference between the good knee or the grafted one, both are great.


 Good to hear Waresbear. My doctor pretty much said the same but it's really good to hear someone actually that same experience!!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

glad your results are good ! hope you do not end up with problems. 
Knee pain is awful


----------

